# New 3D Target Repair Technician for PA



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is some before and after pics. I used my phone so might not be as good. Hyena and a black bear,


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

nice looking repairs.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks good Dog, we will talk pricing in 2 weeks!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

sounds good Rick...


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*question???*

Hey jim, i picked up a mckenzie bedded buck with the slide core insert, and it is brand new, only problem is that it only has the ASA low 12 ring in the 10 ring, Can you put the other rings in it? I also have the mckenzie HD insert for it, and its a little shot up, PM with prices, and barring any unforseen problems... Dale and I will see you at the Pig Roast.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

pabowman said:


> Hey jim, i picked up a mckenzie bedded buck with the slide core insert, and it is brand new, only problem is that it only has the ASA low 12 ring in the 10 ring, Can you put the other rings in it? I also have the mckenzie HD insert for it, and its a little shot up, PM with prices, and barring any unforseen problems... Dale and I will see you at the Pig Roast.


Ok, sounds good see ya there. Bring your vitals along.


----------



## archer39 (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump for a great guy and i've shot these vitals and you will never know the difference!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Archer. 

The first 4 vitals I did lasted the PA indoor States on March 6th and 7th, the 3rd leg Of the Foxpro Archery's Pa indoor triple crown, last weekend, and our Friday and Sunday fun shoots. That's about 400 shots give or take a few.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

If anyone wants to see more pics of targets I've fixed. let me know.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

You can see the targets that I repaired at Foxpro Archery's customer Appreciation/pig roast shoot this Sunday. That can even give you an oppertunity to shoot them and see what you think. Doors open at 10am.

Thanks Jim


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

How about repairs with a bunch of shots into them, still trying to convience my club to pull the trigger.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> How about repairs with a bunch of shots into them, still trying to convience my club to pull the trigger.


What do you mean by bunch? Like total ruined and won't even stop an arrow? I can do it. Send me pic of an example. Email. [email protected]


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone interested in seeing and shooting at my repaired targets can see them this Sunday April 11th at our customer appreciation/pig roast shoot. Doors open at 10am.


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS (Jul 14, 2008)

you will have 20 centers from keystone very soon jim


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds good!!!!!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

:bump2:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Lana, wich one were you able to print out, Business card or flier?


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> Lana, wich one were you able to print out, Business card or flier?


 I think it was the flyer... had before and after pics...


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, cool. Good luck this weekend at the show. Wish I could go help. Next time maybe.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*repairs*



bigdogarcher said:


> What do you mean by bunch? Like total ruined and won't even stop an arrow? I can do it. Send me pic of an example. Email. [email protected]


What I meant was, can you post pictures of some vitals you already repaired with a bunch of shots into them. So I can show the fellow officers from my club how they hold up. They used to purchase the old repair kits and said they never held up well???


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> What I meant was, can you post pictures of some vitals you already repaired with a bunch of shots into them. So I can show the fellow officers from my club how they hold up. They used to purchase the old repair kits and said they never held up well???


Oh ok. Yep I'll get some this weekend. The targets that I repaired only have 3 to 4 hundred shots in them. Is that ok?


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> Ok, cool. Good luck this weekend at the show. Wish I could go help. Next time maybe.


You can help, ...save us some pork!:hungry:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

You bet. I'll put ya a bag back.....:thumbs_up


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*repairs*



bigdogarcher said:


> Oh ok. Yep I'll get some this weekend. The targets that I repaired only have 3 to 4 hundred shots in them. Is that ok?


Those pictures would be perfect


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, I'll take some pics of the first few targets that I did. That have been shot since the beginning of March. 

Just had a guy bring me seven targets last evening. Another club is bringing me 20 in a couple of weeks. So I'm about 3 to 4 weeks booked right now.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some pics of targets that i repaired that have about 300 to 350 shots into them.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

LOOKS GREAT!!!! I am still working on trying some at our club and will keep you posted.
What kind of targets are these??? Rinehart??


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> LOOKS GREAT!!!! I am still working on trying some at our club and will keep you posted.
> What kind of targets are these??? Rinehart??


Thanks..... McKenzie


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Any problems doing Rineharts, matching colors??? Sorry if this is a repeat question.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Any problems doing Rineharts, matching colors??? Sorry if this is a repeat question.


I did one Rinehart. It was a Black bear. The paint is not 100% exact, but I can mix paints and get it really close. I just havn't had the chance to do many yet. Sorry. I can take a pic of that bear if you need me to. 

I thought about after I get some rineharts in, Cutting off a sample and taking it to the hardware store and have them mix some paint for the correct color.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

i have 30 mckeinze xt, need new cores (12 week winter leauge) would it be best and or cheapest to fix the cores or remove core and fill in the target?
thanks Ray


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

milkman38 said:


> i have 30 mckeinze xt, need new cores (12 week winter leauge) would it be best and or cheapest to fix the cores or remove core and fill in the target?
> thanks Ray


How much is a new core? 

When I fix a target I cut out just the shot up area, basically I cut out the 10 ring. It would take double, maybe more to foam the whole core area. It would be cheaper to fix the core.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I shot the repaired targets on Sunday and they really blended in nice and were not hard to pull arrows out of. Jim did a excellent job repairing them!


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

core are about 40-52 , is the repairs more durable than the xt foam cores


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

The repaired foam is to last 2 to 1 to McKenzie foam. How many shots do you think you have in your cores?


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

kinda a guess maybe 1000 shots, on most of the cores just the ten ring is shot out.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that # seems kinda low. I would've thought they would have lasted longer than that. That's about 1 3D season. 

The second set of pics that I have on this thread has about 300 to 350 shots and still looks good. That might give you an idea. But that's a pretty good price on the cores.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bump for a great guy!:bump2:


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

hey Jim,how was camping? heard you met Todd's daughter Karrah.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

deadcenterslady said:


> hey Jim,how was camping? heard you met Todd's daughter Karrah.


It was cold, windy, rainy and snowy. Other than that it was awesome!!!! Yeah Karrah was a sweetheart. She was very nice. Her little puppy was really cute. It was nice of her to come up and introduce herself, cause I wouldn't have known. I've never met any of todds family.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump!!!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Bump for a great guy!:thumbs_up


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks DCL.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

TTT :set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll be in your neck of the woods this weekend DCL. I still have your pork in my freezer if you want me to bring it.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> I'll be in your neck of the woods this weekend DCL. I still have your pork in my freezer if you want me to bring it.


 I was wondering if you had eaten it by now... Todd and I are going striper fishing in New York this weekend:set1_fishing:, so you will have to keep it a little while longer. Hoping we can all get together for a cookout sometime soon...:set1_cook2:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

deadcenterslady said:


> I was wondering if you had eaten it by now... Todd and I are going striper fishing in New York this weekend:set1_fishing:, so you will have to keep it a little while longer. Hoping we can all get together for a cookout sometime soon...:set1_cook2:


Stripper fishing!!!!!! Catch me one. Black hair dark complected.....lol That sounds good


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> Stripper fishing!!!!!! Catch me one. Black hair dark complected.....lol That sounds good


Ha Ha!!! I don't think your wife would like me anymore if I brought you one of those!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

deadcenterslady said:


> Ha Ha!!! I don't think your wife would like me anymore if I brought you one of those!


Sure she would....she like those too...lol


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> Sure she would....she like those too...lol


yeah, I'll just bet she does!:set1_thinking: I am hoping to at least catch something big enough to hang on the wall! :set1_fishing::fish1:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

deadcenterslady said:


> yeah, I'll just bet she does!:set1_thinking: I am hoping to at least catch something big enough to hang on the wall! :set1_fishing::fish1:


You already got the best catch. But don't hang todd on the wall....lol. 

I just did 7 targets for Shawnee Archers. They were very pleased. 

Hopefully I get some more business. You guys never said. Did anyone pick up the fliers off of your table down at states?


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> You already got the best catch. But don't hang todd on the wall....lol.
> 
> I just did 7 targets for Shawnee Archers. They were very pleased.
> 
> Hopefully I get some more business. You guys never said. Did anyone pick up the fliers off of your table down at states?


 We did hand out a few of your fliers at states.
I know I got the best catch, I couldn't ask for anything better. Todd is wonderful... however, I did manage to catch this... It weighed 25 pounds!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

That's nice Lana!!!! Good job, and congrats.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> That's nice Lana!!!! Good job, and congrats.


Thanks, Jim. Say hello to your wife and girls for me... :star:
Target repair going good?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

deadcenterslady said:


> Thanks, Jim. Say hello to your wife and girls for me... :star:
> Target repair going good?


Yeah. I'm waiting on 20 targets for a club that I should be getting in the next few weeks. Haven't heard anything bad from the clubs that I have done so far. Everone says they look and are holding up great. Thanks for asking.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Bump for a great guy and some awesome looking work


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Just cut out an Elk and Buffalo last night andy. That's some thick tagets!!! I should have took some before ad after pics of those ones. I did take some pics of a McKenzie Lion. I'll post them when I'm finished.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump for me...lol


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sending you back to the top!:thumbs_up


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks DCL


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone knows if Shade Mountain Bowman and Shawnee Archers likes the targets that I repaired for them? Any word would be great. 

Thanks Jim


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Jim... you can't get much business if you are buried on page 5, so here's a bump to the top for ya!:thumbs_up


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's bump this up for the Bigdog!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

deadcenterslady said:


> Hey Jim... you can't get much business if you are buried on page 5, so here's a bump to the top for ya!:thumbs_up


Thanks Lana and Rick. I just figured it'd look bad if I did all of the bumpin...lol


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> Thanks Lana and Rick. I just figured it'd look bad if I did all of the bumpin...lol


 No problem Bigdog, you bump us we will bump you!:bump2:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL..... Now that sounds like a plan.... Didn"t know Todd was into that. Hey when are you guys headed to worlds?


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> LOL..... Now that sounds like a plan.... Didn"t know Todd was into that. Hey when are you guys headed to worlds?


 Bigdog, get your mind out of the gutter! We are leaving sometime Tuesday afternoon...


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll try.....Ok we'll see ya up there. Give me a holler when you are close and we'll come down and help ya get set up.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Saw some of Jims work, outstanding, worth the the money.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Todd. I'm gonna try to bring a target to worlds if I can fit it in. We can Shoot at the cabin.


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Bump for a great guy to deal with. You wont be disappointed in dealing with Jim


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> The repaired foam is to last 2 to 1 to McKenzie foam. How many shots do you think you have in your cores?


I concur on the repair material... yet, the McKenzie cores I have experience with, hardly take 1000 or more shots.


bigdog... you tired of fixing targets yet? I feel for you man.

I have another 10 laying in my shop still to do.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

bigdogarcher said:


> Thanks Todd. I'm gonna try to bring a target to worlds if I can fit it in. We can Shoot at the cabin.




I hope you fit one in buddy, I need to practice!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

CutTheLoop said:


> I concur on the repair material... yet, the McKenzie cores I have experience with, hardly take 1000 or more shots.
> 
> 
> bigdog... you tired of fixing targets yet? I feel for you man.
> ...


Yeah I fixed quite a few now. You'll get better at it. Just give it time. Try to find a system. 

All of the clubs that I repaired targets for were VERY pleased so far..... 

I got 45 comin from 1 club, 20 from another, 7 or 8 from a local club and possibly (depending on shipping) 20 from a club out of state after there 3D seasons are over. My fall and winter should be busy. :darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> I hope you fit one in buddy, I need to practice!


I'm bringin the truck. I'll get one in. What do ya want to shoot at rick?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> Yeah I fixed quite a few now. You'll get better at it. Just give it time. Try to find a system.
> 
> All of the clubs that I repaired targets for were VERY pleased so far.....
> 
> I got 45 comin from 1 club, 20 from another, 7 or 8 from a local club and possibly (depending on shipping) 20 from a club out of state after there 3D seasons are over. My fall and winter should be busy. :darkbeer:


LOL

I have a "system", I just lack the motivation after the last 15... and I thought it was hard to get club members to help stand up targets... let alone repair them.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

lol.....Yeah I know where you're comin from. I ran a 3D range for a club a few years ago. It's tuff to get help. Runnin an indoor range is much easier.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

bigdogarcher said:


> I'm bringin the truck. I'll get one in. What do ya want to shoot at rick?




What ever you want to bring!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

To all that live in York PA. You can see 7 targets that I repaired at Xtreme archery behind the KFC on rout 30 West. Thanks Nate, for the business.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Bump for the Bigdog!:thumbs_up


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey there Bigdog! Guess I need to bump you to the top... Are you all ready to hunting? I am so excited!!! I am so glad I met Todd and that he is willing to take me hunting! I will let you know if I get my first deer.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok. lana let me know. good luck


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, Guys 3D season's over......Time to get those targets fixed........


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt.....


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Bump for a great guy,nice work he does


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help 3D........


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Bigdog, congrats on the buck! .... me... I am still hunting....


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Lana!!!! I gotta get Todd some pics soon. keep pullin that Lever you'll hit it big.....


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

great job on that ohio buck and glad to hear your keeping busy, see you soon !


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok Todd. Have a great thanks giving!!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Rick!!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

You bet Dog!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Rick.... I'm picking up 10 targets from xtreme Archery in york on tues...... Got 20 in my basement now to do for Bob Troxel's club. )


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Tell Nate I said hi!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> Tell Nate I said hi!


You bet I will.....


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the bump Rick.....


----------

